# Free Android App to compare legs



## Nautka (Sep 30, 2012)

Dear saliors,

This summer I have been developing a free Android app, called: The Fast Track

play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nautka.thefasttrack&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsImNvbS5uYXV0a2EudGhlZmFzdHRyYWNrIl0.

This is a simple application that allows you to compare legs, it is for both recreational and racing navigation, in this case also helps you to make the decision of when to tack direct to buoy.

In this version, all the courses are over ground (COG) based on true north.
The speed is expressed in knots and it is also over ground (SOG).

As this is a release 1, it is likely to have some errors so any feedback and suggestions for improvement are welcome.

There is a short english manual that you can download in pdf:
bit.ly/OgvMlP

Good Winds, Nautka


----------



## jimjazzdad (Jul 15, 2008)

Oh, THOSE kind of legs! I thought you meant my hairy, knobbly old ones with some much nicer ones


----------



## Nautka (Sep 30, 2012)

:laugher :laugher
Sorry about my english! is there a better word to describe it?

Thx, Nautka


----------



## jimjazzdad (Jul 15, 2008)

Nautka said:


> :laugher :laugher
> Sorry about my english! is there a better word to describe it?
> 
> Thx, Nautka


Nothing wrong with your English; you are quite right to use the terms 'legs' for the various segments of a race course or of a multi-part voyage...it is just my peculiar sense of humour when I see the phrase 'comparing legs' - I think of a dressing room full of chorus girls before a Broadway show .

The term that Jimmy Cornell uses in describing a course across an ocean is 'routes', but I think that some routes might have several legs...

My new phone uses Android OS - when I figure out how to use my phone - my kids call me Jurassic Jim - I will load your app and try it!


----------

